# Converting spell-like abilities to EoM



## clairm (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to convert a monster's spell-like abilities to EoM. For example, a CR5 monster has the following spell-like abilities:
"At will - cause fear, ray of enfeeblement, darkness; 2/day - fear. These abilities are as spells cast by a 8th-level sorcerer (save DC 13 + spell level)."

So, the first thing I did was try to create comperable spells:

Cause Fear becomes:
Frighten Humanoid
Charm Humanoid 2 (moderate fear)/Gen 1 (range)
Range: 30 ft.
Area: One humanoid with 7 or fewer HD
Duration: One minute (D)
Saving Throw: Will partial
Spell Resistance: Yes
Total MP: 3

The affected humanoid becomes frightened. A frightened creature flees as well as it can from even the slightest danger. If unable to flee, the creature may fight. It suffers a –2 morale penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saving throws. If the target succeeds on a Will save, it is shaken. A shaken creature suffers a –2 morale penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saving throws. If the target succeeds by 5 or more, it is completely unaffected.


Ray of Enfeeblement becomes:
Afflict Strength
Evoke Death 3 (strength damage)/Gen 2 (range)
Area: 5-ft. wide, 30-ft. long line
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
Total MP: 5

You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to strike a target. The target takes 1d6 points of temporary strength damage. A successful Fortitude save halves this damage. The damage heals at the normal rate.


Darkness becomes:
Create Darkness
Create Shadow 1 (darkness)/Gen 1
Range: Touch
Area: 20-ft. radius
Duration: 10 minutes
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
Total MP: 2

The created object radiates shadows in a 20-ft. radius. This magical darkness obstructs the vision of even creatures with darkvision. All creatures in the area gain concealment (20% miss chance). Normal lights (torches, candles, lanterns, and so forth) are incapable of brightening the area.


and finally, Fear becomes:
Panic Humanoid
Charm Humanoid 4 (strong fear)/Gen 4 (range, discerning)
Area: 30-ft. cone, up to 8 selected targets
Duration: One minute (D)
Saving Throw: Will partial
Spell Resistance: Yes
Total MP: 8

The targeted humanoids become panicked. A panicked creature suffers a –2 morale penalty to saving throws and must flee. A panicked creature has a 50% of dropping what it’s holding, chooses its path randomly (as long as it’s getting away from immediate danger), and flees other dangers that confront it. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers. If the target succeeds on a Will save, it is frightened. A frightened creature flees as well as it can from even the slightest danger. If unable to flee, the creature may fight. It suffers a –2 morale penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saving throws. If the target succeeds by 5 or more, it is completely unaffected.




I don't want to treat the monster as if it had 8 caster levels and give it 68 magic points, after all it's only a CR5 monster! How can I limit the number of spells it can cast and still let it get off an occasional 8 MP spell? I'm thinking that I let it cast 8 MP spells, severely limit the spell lists (Charm Humanoid, Evoke Death, and Create Shadow only) and cut it's magic points in half to 34. I'm afraid that this will still be too powerful.

What do you think?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2004)

It still has spell-like abilities, you've just statted them using EoM. And since they're spell-like abilities, you can just keep the old per day limits on them. So the creature ends up with
*Spell-like abilities:* _At will -_ Afflict Strength (DC 12+ Cha mod), Create Darkness, Frighten Humanoid (DC 11+ Cha mod); _2/day -_ Panic Humanoid (DC 14+ Cha Mod). Caster 8.


----------

